# Suche Vollversionen



## stargate39 (6. März 2022)

Hallo Alle.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Games Vollversionen wie Wolfenstein, Unreal, Halo, Medal of Honor, Doom etc.
Es spielt keine Rolle ob es ältere Versionen sind.
Ich habe schon vielfach gegoogelt, habe aber gerade mal Trial Version von Halo 1 gefunden.
Ich weiss nicht aber es muss doch möglich sein heutzutage Vollversionen von diesen älteren Spielen für PC herunter zu laden ohne das man diese kaufen muss.
Kennt jemand Internetseiten wo man diese runterladen kann. Zumindest Trialversionen.
Danke Euch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2022)

stargate39 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht aber es muss doch möglich sein heutzutage Vollversionen von diesen älteren Spielen für PC herunter zu laden ohne das man diese kaufen muss.



Warum sollte das möglich sein?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. März 2022)

stargate39 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht aber es muss doch möglich sein heutzutage Vollversionen von diesen älteren Spielen für PC herunter zu laden ohne das man diese kaufen muss.


Klar gibts das. Ist dann nur ne Raubkopie. Und da wird dir hier sicher niemand Links geben.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2022)

stargate39 schrieb:


> Hallo Alle.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Games Vollversionen wie Wolfenstein, Unreal, Halo, Medal of Honor, Doom etc.


zb bei GoG





						Die besten Videospiele, DRM-frei | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				





stargate39 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht aber es muss doch möglich sein heutzutage Vollversionen von diesen älteren Spielen für PC herunter zu laden ohne das man diese kaufen muss.


Nein, solange diese immer noch verkauft werden.


----------

